# What Cables Can Be Run In a Cable Tray?!



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

msoucy said:


> I have a very robust cable that I purchased for a 325HP servo motor. The rating is as follows. UL AWM Style 2570, 80 Deg-c, 1000V, VW-1, CSA AWM I/II A/B 80 Deg-c, 1000V, FT1
> UL758-CSA-C22.2-N.210.2-M90
> 
> This is in a fixed installaton, running at 460VAC from a Siemens S120 Drive.
> ...


 I think it's about as clear as mud.

http://ulstandardsinfonet.ul.com/scopes/scopes.asp?fn=0758.html


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

Without looking in the code book, I would say the pvc outer jacket and the 1000v rating makes it acceptable to tray installation.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

msoucy said:


> I have a very robust cable that I purchased ...UL AWM


Bummer. You might have wasted your money. From an old NFPA journal:

_Intended Uses of
Appliance Wiring Materials (AWM)
In the past, AWM cable was incorrectly
used to wire buildings—this was never its
intended use.
AWM cable is intended for internal wiring of
factory-assembled, listed appliances such
as computers, business machines, ranges,
washers, dryers, radios, and televisions._

I will add that a lot of the AWM that I looked up online is dual-marked with RHH. You might be saved if your AWM has any NEC cable type markings, such as RHH.


----------



## msoucy (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, I have wondered in the past why that AWM has such a spec. Its quite loose to tha name "appliance wire". Hell, I have a 325HP Servomotor. This is the exact cable I needed. Its beautiful servo power cable. The only glitch was how my contractor ran it to the motor. Its got a beautiful 80% braided shield. Its ultra flexible, fine stranded wire.
Its rated for tensile loads up to 7,252 lb-f/in^2
Test voltage of 4kV
Tortional Stess tested to Ans 30-deg/m
Bending -100,000
Traverse velocity of 98.43ft/min
Acceleration of 6.56 ft/s^2

With all of these voltage tests, flame test rating of VW-1, and FT1, and mechanical durability tests I cant for the life of me see why I can not run this in a cable tray.

Its run for about 30 feet from the control cabinet (VFD) to the motor on the machine.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

msoucy said:


> With all of these voltage tests, flame test rating of VW-1, and FT1, and mechanical durability tests I cant for the life of me see why I can not run this in a cable tray.


One reason and one reason only... it has not been evaluated to conform to the specifications of an NEC cable type. With the spec's you posted, one would suspect that it could easily be rated AT LEAST as type RHH. Apparently the manufacturer of the cable never had it evaluated for anything other than AWM. The manufacturer has essentially let you down in this case. 

I would highly recommend that you carefully examine the cable's jacket and the carton tag to make sure it's not dual-rated as an NEC cable type also.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

So what happened that you are asking this? Did some inspection flag it?


----------



## rotagilla (Jun 28, 2009)

Does your tray run above a ceiling or pass thru any air handling space?
Is the space above the ceiling a plenum?
You could run your cable but the pvc jacket is not allowed in a plenum.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

I routinely run up to 750MCM type RHH on cable tray indoors although it is for 48 VDC, but I think the cable is rated for 600VAC.


----------



## msoucy (Mar 5, 2009)

It runs in the same room, just above the equipment. It does not breach the ceiling. The cable tray used was run exclusively for this machine. The cabinet is against the wall. Its used to convey the cabling from the control cabinets to the machine.


----------

